# sweet pork rub



## steelers (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey y'all, chuck here, anybody got any good sweet rubs for a smoked pork loin, doing one today and I don't have any sweet rubs that I like, so I thought I would see what you all have, cause I am coming to the smokers around, thanks for the help, I will let you know how it turns out, thanks again


----------



## griz400 (Jul 9, 2017)

give mine a go -- its simple .. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/262751/grizs-pork-rib-rub#post_1726632


----------



## cecil (Jul 15, 2017)

Haven't used it on pork loin but for ribs I use a sweet rub from off the shelf, I like Earl Campbell's rib rub when I can get it, and I add a little cherry Jello powder to taste and smoke with cherry or apple wood.


----------



## steelers (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks Cecil, I will try this


----------



## gary s (Jul 16, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a partly cloudy day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.*

*         Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## cecil (Jul 16, 2017)

Steelers said:


> Thanks Cecil, I will try this


Be sure to add a little at a time until you reach the taste you are looking for, you don't want it too sweet.


----------



## steelers (Jul 16, 2017)

Np


----------

